# My Drain-cleaning Arsenal.



## service guy (Jun 26, 2008)

This is my arsenal of drain-cleaning machines...all Ridgid of course.:cool2:










A *K-7500* drum for large sewer drains, a *K-380* for kitchen and floor drains, a *K-60* sectional for those difficult access sewers such as roofs, a *K-39* auto-feed for small tub and sink drains, a *Seesnake Mini* Video Camera system and *Scout* Locator for video inspections and pipe locations.

Thats how I roll.:tank: Post your Drain Arsenal if you'd like to share in this thread.


----------



## Marlin (Aug 14, 2008)

That is quite a collection. Bet you don't have one of these babys though.


----------



## Wethead (Oct 13, 2008)

Nice set up for sure, 

If I was doing drain cleaning and had the money I would get all the same stuff, I am a big fan of Ridgid as well,


----------



## uaplumber (Jun 16, 2008)

Marlin said:


> That is quite a collection. Bet you don't have one of these babys though.


 lol


----------



## user4 (Jun 12, 2008)

Where's your pop-gun?


----------



## Pipemaster (Jul 29, 2008)

*Personally I've used rigid products as well as a few others*

*As far as dependability, ease of use and quality*

*you simply cannot beat Gorlitz*


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Mine is pretty much like yours except I have the K-3800 and don't carry the K-39, or the sectional. I have 3 drums for the K-3800 (1/2", 3/8", & 1/4")

I'll put in an outside cleanout before I ever go on a roof...


----------



## TDB (Jun 25, 2008)

I only carry a k39AF on my rig. I refer out anything that can't get!  But damn, looks like you can handle anything...


----------



## rocksteady (Oct 8, 2008)

there seems to be a lot of ridgid users around here. i've used them but prefer my spartan stuff by a long shot. my set-up includes a general drill snake, spartan #100 and #300 machines, ridgid seesnake and navitrak. other than the noise, i can't think of a reason not to use a #300 machine for small (3" and 4") mainlines.






paul


----------



## TotalPlumber (Sep 30, 2008)

Redwood said:


> Mine is pretty much like yours except I have the K-3800 and don't carry the K-39, or the sectional. I have 3 drums for the K-3800 (1/2", 3/8", & 1/4")
> 
> I'll put in an outside cleanout before I ever go on a roof...


My company no longer cleans drains from the roof. I've never lost a customer because of this!!! If you communicate with your customers, and let them know that a ground-level cleanout is a very wise improvement to make to their property, most customers understand, and pay the additional $$$ to pay me to install a cleanout! Just good business.


----------



## ROTOR KING (Oct 7, 2008)

the company i work for uses general wire,but the salesman sold us the rigid scout locator.what a ausome tool.real easy to use and very presice.


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

When I was into drain cleaning I used Gorlitz machines, never tried the other brands


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

tony alevizos said:


> the company i work for uses general wire,but the salesman sold us the rigid scout locator.what a ausome tool.real easy to use and very presice.


The Scout is nice but I like the larger Navitrak unit better.


----------



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

Redwood said:


> The Scout is nice but I like the larger Navitrak unit better.


Agreed, They call me into locate all the time. No one has really taken the time to figure it out at my company, and its actully fairly simple.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

I'm convinced that the navitrak in the hands of a person using it right locates so accurately that if you had a drill that was long enough you could hit the camera in the pipe.


----------



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

Followed one about 75 ft in a restraunt and marked the spot to bust concrete. Dead on, I love using it.


----------



## ToUtahNow (Jul 19, 2008)

I started out with Goldak equipment over 30-years ago and with a lot of practice got pretty good with it. A first time user can be a pro with a NaviTrack right out of the box. It is hands down the best locator I have ever used.

Mark


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

ToUtahNow said:


> I started out with Goldak equipment over 30-years ago and with a lot of practice got pretty good with it. A first time user can be a pro with a NaviTrack right out of the box. It is hands down the best locator I have ever used.
> 
> Mark


I agree! But when they figure out all the functions and try out some out of the box stuff the thing can really be amazing.


----------



## Wethead (Oct 13, 2008)

Pipemaster said:


> *Personally I've used rigid products as well as a few others*
> 
> *As far as dependability, ease of use and quality*
> 
> *you simply cannot beat Gorlitz*


Hey!

Are you still around, I am about to buy a drain machine and would like to hear your stories, I am a HUGE fan of reliability .

I hope you see this thread and reply 

I was thinking of a K - 60 , but you say this is better


----------



## retired rooter (Dec 31, 2008)

Thats a free flow plunger lol thats what I NAMED MY company yrs ago and I will vote for gorlitz I used to use My Tana until gorlitz came out in 70s never looked back


----------



## retired rooter (Dec 31, 2008)

For real its not what type equip you use its what you are comfortable with and its the MAN thats using it


----------

